# Im a senior and I haven't made any friends in college yet



## pjnewt (Feb 11, 2013)

Im very depressed. College was supposed to be this great time and Im always alone and miserable. People arent very friendly here.


----------



## ChuckBrown (Jul 2, 2013)

I didn't have any friends in college, still really don't. I know that's not very helpful. It just seems that's how it's going to be for me. I really couldn't even imagine having any friends.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm a sophmore and haven't made any yet.


----------



## BryanSA (Jul 1, 2013)

I didn't have any friends during the 4 years of my college :|


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

BryanSA said:


> I didn't have any friends during the 4 years of my college :|


Me neither. Graduation was so depressing. I was the only person who didn't have someone to talk with before the ceremony.


----------



## hollowman32 (Oct 19, 2013)

I one up all of you! I didn't have any friends in college and neither did I go to my graduation because I dropped out early. 

But, seriously, though, if you're still in college maybe you should try joining a club. Any club. It could be basket weaving. If you have a modicum of interest in something, join it and just start getting involved in it. You'll eventually make a friend or two.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

I have traveled all over.... and people just aren't friendly anymore.

Most are BIG SPHINCTERS with legs and mouths


----------



## NoClue32 (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm a sophomore, only have a few acquaintances. I don't blame other people though. I'm just too reserved.


----------



## satyrinath (Jun 19, 2013)

I have one year left at uni and haven't made a single ACTUAL friend. I've talked to around 5 people total over a couple of years but they all drop contact with me after a semester. Kinda sucks but at least I can go about my business without getting bullied like in high school.


----------



## MileHigh (Oct 31, 2013)

I made a bunch of friends freshmen year because I came to college with 1 of my friends from high school who was real outgoing, and honestly it was the best year of my life I got a girlfriend and made some friends. As the years went on they got so full of themselves it sucks watching your only friends transform into total *******s. Im a senior now and they decided they were better than me and moved onto bigger and better things. I can't tell if its worse to never make friends, or to watch them walk out of your life.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

same here, my college career is a totally failure in every way except academic


----------

